# I have to constantly repair my connection



## ceh7 (Sep 3, 2006)

At least a couple of times a day, my internet connection will disconnect and I will have to repair it by right clicking on the connection icon and clicking repair. I have a dsl internet connection which I am using wirelessly through a router. The router is Netgear WGT624v3. I called technical support and they said that it was because I have more than one firewall. So I uninstalled my firewall and now I am just using the router's firewall. But it still will randomly disconnect. Please help.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The modem loses the internet connection, or the router (WAN side) loses the internet connection, or the wireless connection between router and PC is dropped?

Since a 'repair' reconnects, I'm guessing the latter. If so, might be wireless interference--e.g., 2.4Ghz cordless phone, microwave, etc.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

I am always learning but i do not think there is a problem with a PC firewall and a router firewall working together. There is a problem with more than one PC firewall though as that can cause conflicts. So I am not sure I would disable the PC firewall.

If you have cordless phones then disconnect them and unplug their battery and see if that helps


----------



## ceh7 (Sep 3, 2006)

I don't think it could be the phone because no one is on the phone while it happens. I installed line filters on the phones too so I don't think the phone is causing any interference. I went to Event Viewer and do you think this error message is important?

"Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 000FB0FEBBFA. The following error occurred: 
The operation was canceled by the user. . Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server."


----------



## ceh7 (Sep 3, 2006)

bump


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

getting late so may have missed something

remove the router from the equation 
and connect direct and see if connection drops


----------



## ceh7 (Sep 3, 2006)

The direct connection in my house works, but the wireless connection doesn't. When the wireless connection drops, the wired connection still works.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

are the cordless phones 2.4 g ?

I know you dont think they are related but i would test and make sure by unplugging the cordless phones and removing the battery.


----------



## ceh7 (Sep 3, 2006)

It's not the phone. I have to repair all of the time when I am directly connected to the internet from this computer too. Maybe something needs to be fixed on the computer?


----------



## dorianh49 (Sep 6, 2006)

I've come across this before but never knew how to fix it. A quick google revealed this forum. Post number 11 seems like the best bet, but post number 5 seems like it's worth a try if #11 doesn't work.


----------

